# Panel aktualisieren



## Visio (4. Jun 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich füge zu einen Panel ein anderes hinzu und will danach, dass
dieses dann aktualisert wird, dass es das neue Panel anzeigt.

Ich habe schon die Funktionen validate() und repaint() probiert,
aber beide bringen leider nicht den gewünschten Effekt.

Wenn ich aber zu einen anderen Fenster wechsle und das
dann wieder sichtbar mache ist das neue Panel wie von Zauberhand da.

Weiß irgendjemand von euch, welchen Befehl ich brauche,
damit die Neuzeichnung erzwungen wird, bzw. wie ich es schaffe,
dass das neue Panel gleich angezeigt wird ?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jun 2007)

validate ist korrekt, vermutlich hast du es nur falsch benutzt.
Du musst den Container validieren dessen Kinder sich geändert haben.


----------

